

Losing Our Way - olegious
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/26/opinion/26herbert.html?_r=1

======
olegious
I'm typically an optimist, but it is difficult to read things like this and
maintain a glass-half-full perspective. I wonder if the same type of sentiment
was expressed post-Great Depression? I still have faith in this country.

~~~
Mz
Recessions and depressions kill off things that are no longer working well for
some reason. I believe those folks who embrace change and adapt quickly will
suffer less. I also think that new growth gestates in darkness, so the best
use of "dark times" is to gestate something beautiful and wonderful that has
the potential to make for not just a better future but an amazing future.

Yeah, I get the sh*t kicked out of me for my excessive optimism/positivism.
:-)

